# Love Manor featured on NBC's The Nate Berkus Show



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Hope everyone is having a very Happy Halloween! This day is going by way too quickly for my liking!

I dropped the ball on not letting everyone know a bit earlier, however Love Manor was just featured on NBC's The Nate Berkus Show. We were contacted to do a special edition of their "House Proud" segment and show them what we do over here for Halloween. It was definitely a fun experience and I promise to get a more elaborate writeup posted soon as well as video.

You can head over to their website at www.TheNateShow.com and checkout some photos (from prior years) until the video goes online. Be sure to hit that "Like" button to show them Halloween stories are a hit!

http://www.thenateshow.com/photos/haunted-house-proud

I did post a few sneak peek photos up on our blog as well at www.LoveManor.com/Blog - Head on over to see them.

Have a frightfully wicked Halloween everyone!


----------



## HalloweeNut (Mar 2, 2010)

I just watched the video; AWESOME JOB!!! You've really outdone yourself this year, Mr. Love! Can't wait for the Flickr pictures to be up (when will that be, anyways?)


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Very cool Johnny! The video was fun to watch. Congrats!


----------



## BrotherMysterio (Nov 25, 2011)

Awesome! Can't wait to peruse that!


----------

